# Uganda law to kill gays



## Votto (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm sure most everyone has heard that Uganda is threatening to pass a law that would enable the state to kill anyone who engages in homosexual conduct.

Naturally, the US threatened to withdraw all foreign aid to the country if they do pass it.

Too bad they are not a cool Islamic country like Saudia Arabia, the Sudan, or Yemen who also have similar laws and who still collect foreign aid form the US.  It sure sucks being labeled a Christian nation.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 25, 2014)

Votto said:


> I'm sure most everyone has heard that Uganda is threatening to pass a law that would enable the state to kill anyone who engages in homosexual conduct.
> 
> Naturally, the US threatened to withdraw all foreign aid to the country if they do pass it.
> 
> Too bad they are not a cool Islamic country like Saudia Arabia, the Sudan, or Yemen who also have similar laws and who still collect foreign aid form the US.  It sure sucks being labeled a Christian nation.


What does the Pope have to say?  Oh right, bad Christians.

Well, maybe you should take the homosexuality is a sin out your own eye so you can see clearly to take the homosexuals should die out of theirs?


----------



## Votto (Feb 25, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure most everyone has heard that Uganda is threatening to pass a law that would enable the state to kill anyone who engages in homosexual conduct.
> ...



The Pope would have to kill half the priests if he agreed to killing homosexuals.

Then you would have the problem of finding people to actually be a priest.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 25, 2014)

The US doesn't support countries that abuse human rights...

Except for all those other countries we support.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Feb 26, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> The US doesn't support countries that abuse human rights...
> 
> Except for all those other countries we support.




I have to give it to you guys! Incredible....



When did traveling the hershey highway become a "human right"? First you limp-wrists claimed it was a "civil right" - it is not and now you say it is a "human right"


My God - the stupidity of the left......


----------



## Tank (Feb 26, 2014)

All the gays should go there and protest


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 26, 2014)

RandallFlagg said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > The US doesn't support countries that abuse human rights...
> ...



Doing anything that doesn't harm another human being without punishment should be a human right. I know you preach small government, but everybody can see through that.

I'm glad to see you came back from your post Obama election exile, RandallFlagg. All our other retarded posters keep getting pinked.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 26, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> The US doesn't support countries that abuse human rights...
> 
> Except for all those other countries we support.


You got that right.  Oil and minerals before people.  Or if you happen to do our dirty work, like Israel.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 26, 2014)

Tank said:


> All the gays should go there and protest


Based on the mentality, South Carolina should just buy the place.


----------



## Tank (Feb 26, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > All the gays should go there and protest
> ...


Cuz they're black?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 26, 2014)

Tank said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


Cause Jesus told them to hate fags.


----------



## Tank (Feb 26, 2014)

Is Jesus your landscaper?


----------



## RandallFlagg (Feb 26, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...



"post election Obama exile"...interesting....I wasn't aware that I had been "exiled" anywhere....let's see...never kicked off this forum.... didn't join this forum until about 9 months ago....never been to Elbe...so I don't have a damned clue as to what you refer.

Must be wishful thinking on your part, eh?  It must be hell to have me as the voice of reason in your little square noggin.......


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 26, 2014)

Tank said:


> Is Jesus your landscaper?


Jose.  Jesus takes care of the sheep.  Rather appropriate I think.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 26, 2014)

RandallFlagg said:


> "post election Obama exile"...interesting....I wasn't aware that I had been "exiled" anywhere....let's see...never kicked off this forum.... didn't join this forum until about 9 months ago....never been to Elbe...so I don't have a damned clue as to what you refer.
> 
> Must be wishful thinking on your part, eh?  It must be hell to have me as the voice of reason in your little square noggin.......



I apologize. I was thinking of somebody else.

Anyways... about your "small government" ideals...

You support increased military power, and support government intervention in people's sexual lives. Tell me more about how "small government" the GOP is.


----------



## Tank (Feb 26, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Is Jesus your landscaper?
> ...


Do you watch?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 26, 2014)

Tank said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


He uploads the video but I just check the download count to make sure he isn't ripping me off.  It's a 60-40 split, my way, since he gets laid.  Baaaa.


----------



## OnePercenter (Feb 26, 2014)

Don't let anyone in Arizona hear about this!


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 26, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> Don't let anyone in Arizona hear about this!


They know but baby steps eh?


----------



## Tank (Feb 26, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Are you gay?


----------



## RandallFlagg (Feb 26, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > "post election Obama exile"...interesting....I wasn't aware that I had been "exiled" anywhere....let's see...never kicked off this forum.... didn't join this forum until about 9 months ago....never been to Elbe...so I don't have a damned clue as to what you refer.
> ...



I support the idea of going to bed at night secure in the belief that my countries' military (of which I served for 22 years) will keep me and my family safe. THAT, my good man is the only onus that was EVER placed on the federal government - that and collecting tariffs.

I believe that we could get by (easily) with 60% LESS government than we have now. Nowhere have I EVER said that the government should EVER be in someone's bedroom. NEVER ONCE have I said that. The limp-wrists, however, have lived up to their reputation s of "squealing like pigs" every time someone says anything to them and they run squealing to the courts when they get their little hands spanked.

Just like you little pansy liberals. You despise this country, but you don't mind mooching off her and rummaging through the courts for "satisfaction". You are no different than the tyrant we have in office right now - he'll never fire a shot opting instead, for a slow death of this country through the "courts". Funny - we're a nation of "laws" when you manipulate them for your benefit - but when things don't go your way - our government is fascist.  Make up your minds, will you?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 26, 2014)

Tank said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


My taste isn't that good, and I hate working out.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 26, 2014)

RandallFlagg said:


> Funny - we're a nation of "laws" when you manipulate them for your benefit - but when things don't go your way - our government is fascist.  Make up your minds, will you?


Not going our way?  When exactly was that?  You are the guys calling it Fascist.  To me it's just screwed up business as usual.  Please, do explain?


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 26, 2014)

RandallFlagg said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > RandallFlagg said:
> ...



Aside from all those drone strikes and military excursions. Tell me more about your "small government" ideals.


----------



## Politico (Feb 26, 2014)

Their country. Their laws.


----------



## Votto (Feb 26, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> The US doesn't support countries that abuse human rights...
> 
> Except for all those other countries we support.



But this is a democracy.  I thought we supported the democratic process.

So being a "superior" democracy, how should Obama impose his will on them?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 26, 2014)

Liberals/Homosexuals: "Oh no, nevermind Uganda, we have Christians over here who won't hate us and accept us!"

NEWSFLASH: Homosexuals have it made here in America, as opposed to the Middle East and Uganda! Is anyone paying attention? At least we don't have any need to kill them. But hey, we're the evil bigoted ones. You homosexuals fight for your rights, while a lot of homosexuals in the world are FIGHTING FOR THEIR LIVES.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 26, 2014)

It's crazy how being against gay rights is a trait of almost every single 3rd world nation on the planet.  Dictators, genocide, perpetual civil war, terrorism, sex slaves, abuse of women, and homophobia.  Isn't that something?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 26, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> It's crazy how being against gay rights is a trait of almost every single 3rd world nation on the planet.  Dictators, genocide, perpetual civil war, terrorism, sex slaves, abuse of women, and homophobia.  Isn't that something?


People who reject science for faith either go down or never come up.  See the Dark Ages, or the Good Old Days as the reactionaries here would call them.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 26, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Liberals/Homosexuals: "Oh no, nevermind Uganda, we have Christians over here who won't hate us and accept us!"
> 
> NEWSFLASH: Homosexuals have it made here in America, as opposed to the Middle East and Uganda! Is anyone paying attention? At least we don't have any need to kill them. But hey, we're the evil bigoted ones. You homosexuals fight for your rights, while a lot of homosexuals in the world are FIGHTING FOR THEIR LIVES.



Is there a point to all of this gibberish?


----------



## Borillar (Feb 26, 2014)

Dutch said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals/Homosexuals: "Oh no, nevermind Uganda, we have Christians over here who won't hate us and accept us!"
> ...



I think he wants homosexuals to be fighting for their lives here as they are in Uganda. They have it too easy here.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 26, 2014)

We're investigating them but not iran.  Lol.  What a farce.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 26, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> The US doesn't support countries that abuse human rights...
> 
> Except for all those other countries we support.



And there are many here who want the US to be more like Uganda.


----------



## Tank (Feb 26, 2014)

The government is training a "gay army" to attack Uganda


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bkt1vAX0MRM]Gay Army "Shooting" - YouTube[/ame]


----------

